# De que lado se atornilla un woofer?



## NEO101 (Feb 19, 2009)

¡Buenas gente!
Tengo una duda EXISTENCIAL ops:     desde hace rato....

¿Por qué lo woofer traen goma eva del lado de adelante, si normalmente se atornillan contra la madera "por detrás"?


Si me lo contestan, podré dormir !

Saludos y gracias!
Marcelo.


----------



## Juan Jose (Feb 19, 2009)

Hola NEO. Los woofer se pueden fijar de adelanto o atras segun el diseño de la caja acustica que los contiene. Si la misma es una caja totalmente cerrada y no tiene tapa de acceso no tienes otra que atornillarlo de adelante y en este caso la goma eva solo cumple la funcion de proteger la amortiguacion del desgaste normal por el funcionamiento. Cuando las cajas tiene tapas de acceso puedes elegir donde montarlo pero en este caso el orificio es algo menor y generalmente no se ve el parlante para montaje posterior. Muy utilizado en caja foldem, tipo horns, etc... en uso de subgraves sobre todo.

1850horn es una caja preparada para subgraves que tiene el parlante sujetado por delante por lo que la goma eva es necesaria para asegurarse que el desplazamiento del mismo no este obtaculizado por nada.

MT102 es una excelente caja tipo bocina que tiene un recorte en el plano de los parlantes (osea que no todo el circulo del cono esta expuesto a la salida de ondas) y esto entrega unos graves menos profundos pero con niveles de SPL muy altos y a grandes distancias.

Ambos son ejemplos de cajas donde el parlante va sujetado de atras.

saludos

Juan Josè.


----------



## NEO101 (Feb 20, 2009)

Muchas gracias, Juan José, ahora entiendo mejor. 
Si vamos a ponernos exquisitos, deberían traer de ambos lados, así se pueden montar en cualquier tipo de caja sin adicionales...
Por cierto, si los montas de atrás conviene poner una arandela de goma eva o bien forrar todo el frente de la caja con goma eva, o conviene otro tipo de material?

Saludos!


----------



## profex (Feb 20, 2009)

Que tal

Las unidades de cierta calidad traen cerco de goma de los dos lados...

saludos.


----------



## Juan Jose (Feb 21, 2009)

La sujección del parlante a la caja acustica debe ser lo mas RIGIDA posible. Esto es, supongamos que lo puedes empotrar con cemento seria mejor que atornillarlo, pero luego en una reparacion QUIEN LO SACA NO!    
Bueno, en realidad hay algunos factores mecanicos en los parlantes que aveces no se tiene en cuenta a la hora de fabricar un bafle. Uno de ellos es por ejemplo la deformabilidad de la campana o el conjunto mecanico acustico cuando el parlante esta en sus maximas excursiones. Hay fuerzas y contra fuerzas por todos lados y sentidos. Cuanto menos se deforma la campana mejores graves reproducira el componente ya que todo el conjunto trabaja alineado y en armonia. Si tienen deformaciones ya no es lo mismo, porque el cono no trabajara centrado por ejemplo, o habrá vibraciones raras en la estructura etc...

Por ello, la fijacion del parlante es muy importante, tanto como sus cualidades electricas o mas. Parlantes de primera calidad como EV, LEEA, QSC, etc... mal instalados daran pesimas respuestas. Por el contrario un parlante de media calidad pero bien instalado puede que funcione mejor.

Una prueba de rigor para una caja de graves es amplificar con ella una señal senoidal de frecuencia cercana a la de resonancia o sintonia del conjunto. Parece que se desarma todo, pero debe aguantar para asegurarnos que en el futuro no tendremos ruidos o soplidos molestos a la hora de reproducir el sonido.

No hay que escatimarle esfuerzos ni materiales a la sujección del parlante a la caja. Preferible que no este pintada pero con TODOS los tornillos!                

Saludos 

Juan José.


----------



## fernandoae (Feb 21, 2009)

Incluso los podes montar invertidos, sin olvidarte de cambiar la polaridad.


----------



## NEO101 (Feb 26, 2009)

*Juan Jose*, cómo atornillarías un woofer 10 pulgadas 150 RMS en un MDF de 18 mm?
En cuanto a la goma eva, intuyo que es buena opción, sinó no vendría de fábrica en el parlante... Supongo que una vez atornillado fuerte, la goma eva se comporta como un rígido con la ventaja de que se habrá amoldado a las imperfecciones...

Saludos y gracias nuevamente!
Marcelo.

PD: la caja que estoy por armar es de 28 litros.
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f32/conviene-fondo-sea-paralelo-17288/


----------



## fernandoae (Feb 26, 2009)

"cómo atornillarías un woofer 10 pulgadas 150 RMS en un MDF de 18 mm? "
A que apunta la pregunta? (proba con tornillos  )

Lo mejor en vez de la goma eva es usar algun sellador como el "fastix", ahi si que queda SELLADO 
http://www.fastix.com.ar/en/home.html

El unico inconveniente es que tmb es adhesivo, pero se puede cortar facilmente con un cutter.


----------



## NEO101 (Feb 26, 2009)

Je, capaz no fui muy claro... 

Igual ya te entendí, es mejor que le ponga fastix a que use gomaeva... Se lo pongo del lado de atrás antes apoyarlo contra la madera y atornillarlo, o bien lo atornillo primero y le pongo alrededor?

Y si, la pregunta también era si usar algún tipo en especial de tornillos (por ejemlo, usar tornillos pasantes con contratuerca en vez de agarrar directo en la madera).

Saludos y gracias nuevamente por su voluntad y tiempo, me están ayudando muchísmo!


----------



## fernandoae (Feb 26, 2009)

Con el fastix lo mejor es ponerlo antes de apoyar el sub y despues atornillar. Pero cuesta mas sacarlo despues...
La alternativa de poner en el borde estando colocado y atornillado tambien sirve... le pones y despues lo emparejas con el dedo para que quede mejor.
Yo tengo dos subs de 15" con tornillos que agarran en la madera directamente y nunca se aflojo. Pero si queres hacelo con tornillos pasantes con una arandela del lado de adentro para que no se meta la tuerca en la madera.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Feb 26, 2009)

fernandoae dijo:
			
		

> Yo tengo dos subs de 15" con tornillos que agarran en la madera directamente y nunca se flojo. Pero si queres hacelo con tornillos pasantes con una arandela del lado de adentro para que no se meta la tuerca en la madera.



Has tenido suerte de que no se te afloje. A mi ya se me cayeron un par de parlantes de 12" por hacer lo mismo   
En algunas tornillerías aca en San Juan hay unos cosos que se llaman INSERTOS. Básicamente es como un tubo de metal con rosca en el interior para un tornillo como de 5/32" (los mas chiquitos que he visto) y con rosca por afuera. La idea es hacer un agujero en la madera o MDF un poco mas chico que el diametro exterior del INSERTO (jua! que nombre!) y enroscar ese coso en el agujero (para lo cual tiene un par de ranuras que permiten enroscarlo con un destornillador común...grande) has que quede al ras. Ahora podes poner el parlante y mandar un tornillo que se enrosque adentro del INSERTO. Esto es bueno, ya que no usas tuercas ni arandelas y podes sacar facil el parlante si lo pones por fuera de la tapa, lo malo es que estos bicho son MUY GORDOS, aún para tornillos relativamente finos, así que es probable que se rompa la madera si lo ponés. Lo ideal son estos otros ...cosos (tee-nut le llaman en Australia) que se ven acá:





Pero nadie sabe como se llaman por acá...y a los que les pregunté dicen..."no te entiendo...como se llama lo que buscas"...bolós...ni yo lo sé, pero no caen ni con el dibujo en la mano...

Si los encuentran...chiflen, por que me hacen falta varios.

PD: Cada INSERTO vale $2.60...medio como caro, no?


Saludos!


----------



## Pablo16 (Mar 1, 2009)

Acá los pido como tuercas para madera o 'anclas'.

No son TAN baratos pero tampoco son caros, pienso que vale la pena gastar en eso.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandoae (Mar 1, 2009)

Revisen este tema: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f32/construir-carpinteria-mdf-18571/#post139986


----------

